# Bandsaw Question



## briandickens (Jul 27, 2008)

I had a lot of success buying a table saw from craigslist. When I was there, the guy offered to sell me one of his bandsaws. It's been haunting me since then. Do I need a bandsaw? Do I want one? Is it more important than other things I could be spending money on?

So let me ask you guys. This is a Delta 28-190 12" bandsaw. I guess it would be called a benchtop saw? He wants $100 for it. Is that a good deal? It looked to be in good condition. What do you think?

Thanks as always.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

I can't tell you if that is a good deal or not, I don't know anything about Delta…. BUT… I can tell you that the bandsaw is now officially one of the most used machines in my shop since I've bought one a few months ago. I don't know how I've done without it all these years.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I've seen the Delta's 12" go from $25 on craigslist to $150 - I would think that if it's in good condition - $100 would be reasonable, but I'd still try to lower that price somewhat (maybe $70?)

That being said, the 12" bandsaw is larger then your usual benchtop (9"-10") models but still smaller and not as powerful as 14" bandsaws (not even going to include 18"+ bandsaws in this discussions as these are on a class of their own).

the 12" is a woodworkers bandsaw and not merely a hobbyst saw and will let you do more than the smaller ones - BUT it's not powerful enough if you want to go and start resawing lumber - this will be your limitation.

If you want a more compact bandsaw for intricate work - curves, clean up joinery, etc. the 12" bandsaw is a great value for $100. but if you think you'll want to use a bandsaw for more than just that - I'd wait it off, and save up for something bigger.

I was at the same spot you are now - I was about to buy the delta 12" but decided to wait it off , because one of the things I wanted a bandsaw for - was to resaw green/dried lumber. I just got the 14" Rikon, and cannot be happier (but that was a much higher expense then $100)!

but your first question should be - what does a bandsaw does, and do you even need one? lol
second question would be - if you do need one - what do you need it for - what are you planning to use it for? this will dictate the "how much bandsaw" do you really need- and if the 12" will be sufficient.

note- they do not make 12" bandsaws anymore (delta and jet stopped making them)


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

I actually have 2 bandsaws - a benchtop and a large Grizzly. I use them both a lot. The smaller one is good for general stuff like intarsia and I use the big one for resawing.


----------



## briandickens (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks. That's good advice. I'm looking at it for the ability to cut out complex shapes that the table saw can't handle. I don't think i'll be resawing lumber anytime soon.

Should I worry that they don't make the 12" saw anymore?

He's got a bigger saw, but I don't have the details. He wants more than I'm willing to spend on it for that one. 100 or less, I can think about.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

if that's the case - go for it. the bandsaw is a master of all trades, and is a great tool to have.

bandsaw blade manufacturers still make blades of all sizes, but in terms of replacement parts, or accessories - the 12" BS are somewhat limited. nothing to break a sale - just keep that in mind.

go enjoy your new toy!


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

I never pay more than 50% of retail for used tools unless they are less than a year old and in really great shape. One thing about used equipment is that you can usually resell it for the same price you paid for it. I have many times purchased a tool that was not really what I wanted and used it for a year or two while I saved up for what I really wanted.


----------



## Mershon (Apr 4, 2008)

To the question of wether or not you need one I would say this, something I was told a few years ago:
A Bandsaw is for building furniture.
A Tablesaw is for building cabinets.

Tablesaws are loud dusty and dangerous. In my experience I have found that with some basic handtools and a good bandsaw i can do without my tablesaw all together…...Though it does make a good assembly bench….
The opposite is not true, the tablesaw can not duplicate the bandsaw. So I would say yes a Bandsaw is an indespensible item in my shop.


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

Since I got my bandsaw I've almost exclusively been resawing with it. I cut a few curves but resawing is a great tool that you didn't know you needed.

That being said I have yet to do anything larger than about 6-7 inches which is about 1/2 of the capacity the riser allows for. So a nice 12" might keep you going.

I made a beautiful back panel out of a piece of ~1/2" thick quarter sawn mahogany. Bookmatched it made a really nice contrast to the maple and riftsawn mahogany the rest of the project used. That wasn't something I could have considered without my bandsaw.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

$100 isn't to bad. One thing about it, it's a good start.

If you ever want to upgrade, you'll be able to recover all that you paid for it.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Brian, once you have a bandsaw you will wonder how you got on without one in the past. There a numerous small, medium & large jobs that the bandsaw can handle.


----------



## briandickens (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah, turns out I was mistaken and got a bit excited. The 12" saw is the one he wanted $200 for. He has a smaller one - the actual benchtop sized saw - that he now wants $125 for. So, I'm passing for now. But now I have the bug and I'm going to be watching CL like a hawk. I'll just make the curved cuts with a jigsaw for now.

Thanks for the advice and encouragement. Much appreciated!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Yeah, I've seen a couple of people that wanted $200+ on CL for a 12" but I just had to pass on those, because for that much money - you can get a full size 14"...

and in regard to *marcb* - although a 12" bandsaw can accommodate resaw of 6" in terms of throat clearance - it is underpowered to handle that task most of the time.


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

What motor does that 12" have? My 14" only has the 3/4 HP and while on some tough cuts I could wish for more the 3/4 is OK for most tasks (I don't want to try to resaw brazillian cherry, but mahogany and some of the softer woods it does great, even hard maple).


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*marcb* - the delta (and I think the jet as well) 12" is 1/2 HP -much much nicer than the 1/5hp benchtop models, but still not enough juice for resawing.

I think the 12" is a GREAT bandsaw if all you need to do is intricate work, curves, and joinery. but it's just not suitable for resaw.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I was cutting some 3/8" pieces of blackwood to be used for pegs in some Greene and Greene furniture. The thing about a bandsaw is that you can cut wood that size safely. And you don't have a lot of wasted wood. My piece was just a little over 3/4" thick and I was able to get two slices out of it. I then rotated it and cut 3 slices out of an 1 1/4 size piece.

With a table saw you could never cut the wood at all safely and have any wood left when you get finished.

I have 2 bandsaws a Sears 12" that I've had for 40 years and an 18" Taiwan model that I use for resawing and cutting strips of wood. I cut about 40 1/8" strips of Yellow Birch to be used as edge banding on the kitchen cabinets that I'm making. I'll glue it to the edge of the 3/4" plywood.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Karson is right about cutting strips with less waste.

I resawed some 3/4'' thick redwood into 1/4" strips for a friend who was making a canoe.

If we used the tablesaw it would have taken a couple of more boards.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

True *Karson*- another great feature of the bandsaw is that you can cut small pieces on it fairly safely (you still need to be cautious and use common sense- but it's not as hazardous as a table saw that wants to grab and pull you into it or throw things at ya') and it produces much much less waste = and that means more useable work material


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I LOVE my G0555 Grizzly bandsaw… it's the first tool I usually think of when it comes to that "Simple Cut"...
... it's very versatile… based on the blade size, you can go from fine scrolling type cutting to resawing!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Unfortunately when you take up this hobby $100 does not go far so if you have the spare $100 then I would say go for it you'll maybe be sorry in the long run if you don't.I assume it's in good/useable condition of course but as said you cant expect too much at that price good luck take someone with you to view or ask their advice if too far away.Alistair excuse typing


----------

